# I'm new here



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I'm new hear and i guess i am supposed to introduce myself. My real name is Paul and i have been haunting for about 3 years now and i stumbled upon this site in a google search! :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, welcome Paul.
I think you'll find this place is pretty active and very unique!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome then!! I just started here as well and I am very pleased with the site! Everybody has been really helpful and encouraging to the Newbies. THAT doesnt happen on a lot of halloween forums, I assure you. 

APW


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome Paul,

Im new myself, but I have to say everyone has been extemely helpful. It doesnt get any better than this. Anything I can do for you just give a yell or scream


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome dragon flame.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

HEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO(seinfeld)

welcome havea good time id love to see some of your props...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome aboard Paul. We don't really go with the newbie vs. oldtimer mentality here. Find some topics you like and dive right in, everyones input is needed and welcomed. What kind of haunting do you do?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to _the forum_ Paul!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Paul.:jol:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

You've stumbled into the right place dragon flame!! Welcome!!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. feel free to share some pictures of your work


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Dragon Flame! :> Hope you like your new home!!! LOL If ya ever need anything, just scream! :> Hope to see you around!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Why does this remind me of Haunters Anonymous meetings??? 

LOL - J/K

Howdy and welcome to the group dragon flame. There are TONS of frighteningly talented folks here (don't count me in that number though) who are so cool and love helping out when asked.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow warm welcome


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Another hello and welcome, dragon flame!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

welcome Dragon you've found the best place to be 
freindly helpful and just the best people to know are here 
again welcome

Pictures by palerider44magg - Photobucket


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home Dragonflame..nice to meet you. This is a great place to get ideas, share ideas and get assistance if needed.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome DF


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome To the Forum


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Dragon Flame.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome and have a good time, Dragonflame.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Enjoy your stay dragon flame!!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to your new home away from home. :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am also new here. Welcome to hauntforum. Will you be my friend? My wife says I need to be more friendly; just because.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

New as an ole' pair of underware is more like it! "Buddy"


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome:xbones:


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hi dragon flame


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

Good evening Paul....it's so nice you could join us....sit a spell.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome, I am also new here. So far- very impressed


----------

